# على حدى / حدة



## The Virgin

أهلا بكم أعضاء الجروب الكرام
أود أن أعرف أيهما صحيح: على حدى أم على حدة؟
مع الشكر


----------



## Mahaodeh

بل هو على حِدَة بالتاء المربوطة. أصلها وَحِدة من الجذر وحد بمعنى منفرد أو لوحده وحذفت الواو للتخفيف
حسب لسان العرب:
*يقال: وَحَدَ الشيءُ، فهو يَحِدُ حِدةً*
أي أن كلمة حدة هي مصدر للفعل وَحَدَ


----------

